# D-Link DIR 615 blockiert eine einzige Seite (fudzilla)



## kleinert (27. Mai 2009)

Ahoj,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit einer Woche kann ich bei mir zu Hause fudzilla.com nicht mehr aufrufen. Es geht nur um diese Seite. Ansonsten funktioniert das Internet tadellos und auch im Netzwerk gibt es keine Probleme. Es hat sich an der Konfiguration auch nichts geändert.

Ich habe schonmal ein wenig rumprobiert um das Problem einzugrenzen: Wenn ich meinen Rechner direkt ans Internet (kabeldeutschland) hänge, dann komme ich auf die Seite, hänge ich ihn an den router geht es nicht. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen Rechner, die im W-lan am Router im Netz sind.
Somit muss es an der Routerkonfiguration liegen.
Ich habe den Router auch schon wieder auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt,
die aktuellste Firmware ist auch drauf, interne Firewall hatte ich testweise aus, aber nichts hilft.

Das sagt mir Safari: 





> Safari can’t open the page “http://fudzilla.com/” because the server where this page is located isn’t responding.



und das firefox: 





> Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung - Der Server unter fudzilla.com braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.



Was mich irritiert ist, dass es sich nur um diese eine Seite fudzilla.com handelt. Leider ist mir die Sache wichtig genug

Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2009)

geht bei mir auch nicht... was für ne seite is das denn?  vermutlich is deren server einfach down, oder es is was illegales und nun abgeschaltet...


----------



## kleinert (27. Mai 2009)

Bei Dir gehts auch nicht?
Ist nichts illegales und auch nicht down.
Wenn ich den Rechner direkt ans Netz hänge, dann komme ich
drauf.
Fudzilla ist eine Hardwarenewsseite.

Hast Du auch den D-link?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2009)

nee, ich hab ein tcom-router, aber auch WLAN. aber mal ne doofe frage: geht dieser link hier: Fudzilla bei dir? in deinem link fehlt das www. vielleicht liegt es nur daran?

denn Fudzilla geht bei mir ^^


----------



## kleinert (28. Mai 2009)

Hehe 
Alles schon versucht..


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Bi mir funktioniert Fudzilla auch der Link auch.
Vieleicht mal schauen ob du die Seite blockiert hast manuell meine ich oder mal einn anderen Browser ausprobieren.


----------



## kleinert (28. Mai 2009)

- egal ob ie, Safari, firefox
- egal ob Vista oder Mac Os x
Es geht nicht.. Router hat keine Seiten in der Blockierliste
und ist auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt (mit denen es
Ja mal ging)
Wenn ich ohne den router online gehe geht es. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungen (nicht die Blockier-
Liste) an denen das liegen könnte? 
Kann sich an fudzilla.com vielleicht etwas so geändert haben, dass
erklären könnte, warum das so ist?


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?

Wichtig ist das Datum und Uhrzeit bei deinem Router und PC stimmen müssen ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei bay. Hab datum und Uhrzeit korigiert prob war weg.


----------



## kleinert (28. Mai 2009)

Die Uhrzeit war zwar verstellt, aber leider hat eine Umstellung nichts gebracht.

Mysteriös das ganze.


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Datum?
Firmware von deinem Router auf stand?


----------



## kleinert (29. Mai 2009)

Es geht seit heute wieder!

Ich weiß nicht, was es plötzlich gebracht hat (habe auch immer noch
nichts an den Einstellungen geändert) aber es geht wieder.

Ich hab mal an die Betreiber geschrieben, ob sich was geändert hat, denn
das war irgendwie seltsam.


----------

